# EBAY skyline



## Turboneil19 (Nov 26, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=4506146115&category=6392 :jawdrop:


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Turboneil19 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=4506146115&category=6392 :jawdrop:


 :idhitit:


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

quick someone give me fifty grand...... hurry!!!!


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

the only way you're getting that is if you move to Japan


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Meh, it's not a V-spec II.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

why is it every time i come to the skyline section, there is always a post bout ebay skylines. most of them are just scams, so we need to get over this. there should be a sticky just on ebay skylines


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I've resigned myself to the fact of waiting til Motorex gets them all sorted out or buying one of the few legal R32-33s running around. Or just moving to Japan, which may be cheaper than importing an R34 anyway....


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

I just think its hilarious since F&F came out taht everyone wants a skyline. the fact of the matter is they are very rare in the USA and even harder to actually get one that is legal and not a scam.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Somebody outta tell that one guy that there's an R32 for sale right on our very own forum......


Here


----------



## BigBlueR32 (Sep 29, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Somebody outta tell that one guy that there's an R32 for sale right on our very own forum......
> 
> 
> Here


R32's are the truw Godzilla anyway... :thumbup: Its just downhill from there.. look at what the "R35" is going to look like..


----------

